
The Men Who Want to Live Forever - mhb
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/25/opinion/sunday/silicon-valley-immortality.html
======
poster123
I thought this article was male-bashing. If ways are found to extend life
greatly, they will benefit both men and women. It may be true that men are
more likely than women to attempt "moon shots". That has benefits as well as
costs.

